# Hose fitting for screen door closer



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I just built the base for a coffin pop. I used this how to to build it. http://halloweenpropmaster.com/Sit_Up_Prop1a.html
All I need is a hose fitting to screw into the bottom of the cylinder. The how to directs you to Clippard Instrument Lab, but when I visited thier site the minimum order is 250. Does anybody know where I can get just a single fitting? Its a 10-32 to 1/8 Hose Fitting.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

you need to order a pack http://www.clippard.com/store/display_details.asp?sku=11752-3-PKG going to cost you like 20$ cause the handling fee is a pain in the ass or you can try Home Depot

just try not to exceed 65 psi


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

If I'm going to cost me $20 I might as well buy a cylinder from Monster Guts.
Does anyone have an extra one of these I could buy?


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

Try a local pneumatics supply. These barbs fit in small cylinders and a local supply may just have a few in stock.

Or Air Component Specialties 
http://www.aircomponentspecialties.com

I don't think that they are listed on their website but if you email or call them and tell them that you want 10-32 to 1/8" ID Hose fitting's (Part number on the bag is 11752-3) and they are Miniature Fluid Power and Control Devices, they may be able to help you.

And believe me, this barb is definitely preferable to the old drilling and tapping solution.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks uncle. I just googled the part and found this website.

http://www.smallparts.com/Value-Plastics-10-32-Connector-Black/dp/B001DXJ6MQ

You can get a 5 pack of the hose fitting (nylon) for $1.50 plus shipping is about $5.00
Not to shabby.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

HomeDepot.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I would tell you to go to http://www.actionauto.com/ but 50$ min order


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

*Dont Use Screen Door For Cylinders!*

PLEASE DONT USE SCREEN DOOR OPENERS FOR CYLINDERS. THEY ARE DANGEROUS! They are not designed to be used in this application.
My best advice is to go to MCMASTER or FRIGHTPROPS.COM.
They difererence between a real AIR CYLINDER and a screen door cylinder is $15 bucks not to mention all the labor you have to put in it to make it work.
BE SAFE!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

We'll I'll try it out because I've come this far already, but if I have any issues I'll just buy a cylinder. I'll try not to poke an eye out.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Worst comes to worst you can just get a 1 1/16 bore cylinder with 7 to 8" stroke


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Lotus, do you have any of those in your arsenal that you would be willing to sell?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

djchrisb said:


> Lotus, do you have any of those in your arsenal that you would be willing to sell?


I was going to order some this week $34.75 each but going to check other places and ebay


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

The potential for a door closure to fail is greater than a true pneumatic cylinder. You are using something for a purpose for which it was not intended.

However, the actualities of it failing in a prop is open for debate. Over the last couple of years of this topic floating around, no one has yet spoken up as to knowing first-hand of an occurrence. There is even a discussion going on right now on another list about sending this topic in to Mythbusters to settle it once and for all.

I have used both door closers and real cylinders in my projects (my 4 bar prop in the showroom section uses a real Clippard cylinder). I am not comfortable using a door closure at high pressure, but have had no problems at lower pressures. 

To be truthful, the way many of us build things, the framework around the cylinder is more likely to come apart than the cylinder is.

I am NOT saying to go ahead and use a door closer. I am saying the jury appears to still be out as far as first-hand instances are concerned. ABOVE ALL ELSE common sense must be used.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I'd say use a screen door closure ONLY if it's a light duty prop. Those things work great for what they are, and especially if your on a budget. However, I still go by the saying, Do it right or don't do it at all. I use all Bimba and SMC propducts in my haunt, mainly all bought off ebay, ya just have to look year round for the deals. I do have some 30 inch cylinders I'm thinking about throwing them up on ebay sometime soon. 

And as for the fiting at the end, I used a 1/4 inch hose barb and epoxyd it inside. Worked like a champ!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

ooooooooooooo a 30 inch stroke i might want one


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I just tested out the storm door closer and it seems to work fine. I like to live on the edge


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

it work fine for a while then KABOOM DEAD PEOPLE


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Lotus, Would you highly recommend that I just buy a cylinder and not use the closer? 

It turned out that I didn't even need the hose fitting after all. The 3/8 tubing fit perfectly into the end of the closer. I used some PVC cement and I'm going to add some duct tape as well.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I would suggest you go cylinder but screen door will work for a while but i can't give promises, I have been using a screen door cylinder for 2 years and going to be replacing it as soon as i build a better rig


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

So it hasn't killed anyone Yet? Good to know.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

nope but i have made one explode before


----------



## farmer (Aug 22, 2008)

been here done this don't use the door cylinder it is a bomb wating to happen


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Did it blow because the air pressure was to high?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

well like Most of the make and take people know I like to make stuff explode so I rid the cylinder to explode


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

worst comes to you and I can make I real torso raiser


----------

